

Sunnytrail - get notified when influential people buy your products or service - mg1313
http://www.thesunnytrail.com

======
thematt
Congratulations on the launch! I think the concept is great, but your site is
pretty bare. I would suggest adding more info to get people through the
conversion funnel. How it works, case studies, who the influential people are,
etc.

~~~
mirceagoia
Most probably they will add that once they get the initial feedback.

------
toast76
I tried Sunnytrail about 6mths ago. At that time it appeared to be focussed on
funnel and cohort analysis (the latter being why I checked it as at the time
neither MixPanel nor Kissmetrics had it).

So this looks like a bit of a pivot?

This seems to be a "feature" existing in other products such as intercom. Not
sure I'd want _another_ user tracker just for this purpose.

~~~
andreisoare
This is just the beginning. You can follow us to see further development.

------
yesimahuman
I actually found it pretty easy to understand, but it wasn't clear that it was
the Klout score. I half thought you mined a ton of celeb emails and were
checking them against what I send.

This is awesome though! Great idea! I'm already up and using it!

------
mg1313
The service was just launched and is looking for feedback.

~~~
CWIZO
Can you explain how this works? I couldn't find any info on your page.

~~~
andreisoare
You have to put a javascript on your registration page and then you see all
your new signups in a realtime dashboard with added social context, like the
screenshot on the home page. You also get email alerts whenever someone who is
really influential signs up.

There is also the option of calling a REST api to send us new signups.

~~~
AznHisoka
How do you tell who is influential? How can you map email addresses to Twitter
accounts, or other social media accounts? Most influential people don't really
share it to the public.

Anyway, I know this site was just put up to garner demand, and you probably
haven't implemented anything. If this really works, I'd be willing to pay say
$30/month for it.

~~~
andreisoare
We're using Klout to determine influence.

It works, you can go ahead and give it a try. After registration, you will be
redirected to a friendly integration wizard.

------
tstegart
The chat feature is pretty sweet for a new service. That's a nice job on the
part of the founders doing the extra work to help people out. Nice job guys,
and good luck!

~~~
kenrik
Yeah I thought it was, I ended up at SnapEngage because of it and It seems
like a great customer service tool. Definitely seems like something I would
love to have when we go live. Customers first!

------
kmfrk
Do you really need to use CAPTCHA? It increases the bounce rate needlessly in
most cases.

------
kenrik
Interesting. Is this opt in on their part or are you doing some form of online
stalking? I'm curious how it works the site has a very clean design. Good job.

~~~
lukifer
I'm curious as to how it defines identity. If handled through email or domain,
I'm sure many influencers have non-public spam-catcher gmails; if done by name
alone, there will be false positives due to matching names or pranks.

If I met the threshold for an influential person, this would probably make me
more than a little uncomfortable, and I'd start signing up to services with
fake info.

~~~
andreisoare
It's through email.

If you use a fake email to signup, then you probably aren't that interested in
that service. We curate signups, so that only the relevant ones are displayed
on the Sunnytrail dashboard.

If there's no info about an email address, then we display info about the
domain.

~~~
dtsingletary
It's not really clear when you're providing the e-mail address that it's going
to be used as an index for you later. That might need to be better stated.

